# Access Internet through PC Via Airtel Live



## bhutbhut (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi
I come to know that one can access internet from PC/Laptop with Airtel Live with a few trick which I mentioned below:

You need a PC or a Laptop and the required connectivity tools ,ie.,
Serial/USB cable OR Infrared Device OR Bluetooth dongle

1) Activate Airtel Live! ( It’s FREE so no probs)

2) Create TWO Airtel gprs data accounts (yep TWO) and select the
FIRST as the active profile.

3) Connect your mobile to the PC (or Laptop) and install the driver for
your mobile’s modem.

4) Create a new dial-up connection using the NEW CONNECTION
WIZARD as follows

Connecting Device : Your mobile’s modem
ISP Name : Airtel (or anything you like)
Phone Number : *99#
Username and Password : blank

Main thing is the advance initialization command.

Init String
Go to Control Panel > Phone and Modem Options > Modems
> Nokia xxxx USB Modem > Properties > Advanced. In
"extra initialization commmands" enter

AT+CGDCONT=,"IP","airtelfun.com" <cr>


5) Configure your browser and download manager to use the proxy
100.1.200.99 and port 8080.( My advice is to use Opera since you
can browse both wap and regular websites)

6) Connect to the dial-up account. You will be connected at 115.2
kbps (but remember, that is a bad joke).

7) Pick up your mobile and try to access any site. You will get “Access
Denied…”(except for Airtel Live!). IT DOES NOT MATTER.
Keep the mobile down.

8 ) On the PC ( or Laptop) open your browser, enter any address ,
press ENTER and…….WAIT

9) After a few seconds the page will start to load


Proxy Server

IE settingsAs detailed before go to Control Panel >
Internet Options > Connections > select Airtel Dialup
> Settings > check "Use a proxy server for this
connection". Enter address 100.1.200.99 and port 8080.

Firefox Settings
Tools -> Options -> General -> Connection Settings ->
Manual Proxy Settings -> Enter Http proxy as
100.1.200.99 and port 8080.


Now I did all that and my computer can connect too, but unfortunately I cant browse any site, even ping command shows nothing.

So, can anybody explain the reason.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr bhutbhut , am sorry to say but this is a 3-4 year old trick which has now been banned by airtel from 21st august 2007 . so it wont work more . 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2008)

This doesn't work anymore. 

Airtel have pluged all the loopholes, no way to get free GPRS now.


----------



## bhutbhut (Nov 8, 2008)

GURRANA said:


> hello mr bhutbhut, i have a sonyericcson z530i mobile. so please help me for free airtel mobile office by using bluetooth device, my email id is 'anita_rani184@yahoo.com



Hello Anita,
This trick is not working anymore. Airtel has fixed up all the loophole.


----------

